# Al Barsha



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for your previous advice and help - most useful - I land in Dubai March 16th hope to see you all at a social soon after !

Rents in Al Barsha are cheap - What's the catch ?

rgds
Matt


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

no catch?? i live in al barsha in a beautiful beautiful building with a gorgeous pool and all the facilities, walking distance from the mall... i guess is just because is not the marina or JBR next to the beach...


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> no catch?? i live in al barsha in a beautiful beautiful building with a gorgeous pool and all the facilities, walking distance from the mall... i guess is just because is not the marina or JBR next to the beach...


Sounds good to me - I will be working in Business Central Towers - I think that its close ?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Al Barsha is in a great location. Lots of building going on, though, so a fair bit of dust and sand but don't let that put you off. The only (and I mean ONLY) reason we are not living in Barsha is because our kids can't just get on their bikes and ride off like they can here in the Truman Show AKA The Meadows. I know a few people living in Al Barsha and all their villas are gorgeous. There are also a few hotels/pubs etc popping up around the place.

Sorry, no idea where Central Business Towers are.


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

Central Business Towers are in DIC


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry for being thick. Is that internet City? If so, Al Barsha would be great for you.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Slotty said:


> Central Business Towers are in DIC


ah then is gonna be a 10 mins. drive, 15 tops., basically you just have to take the bridge that crosses from al barsha to sheik zayed road and then take the exit to internet city and then make your way to the towers


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

Barsha looks like its favourite to me then - good value and short commute - two of he most important things in Dubai - I believe !

Thx


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

And close to the Mall and a short and cheap taxi fare to the Marina/Barasti/Madinat/lots of other places that you eat and drink at. Sorted. Next?


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

OK since you ask - I'm a fairly active chap - Am I better off joining a club - such as the Yacht & Golf Club or staying a free agent and hopping from one beach club to another and paying for Golf / beach on the hoof and joing a fitness first (or indeed use the apartments gym and hire a Personal Trainer ?) - so in summary sign up to one which I beleive is expensive ? Any Tips.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Slotty said:


> OK since you ask - I'm a fairly active chap - Am I better off joining a club - such as the Yacht & Golf Club or staying a free agent and hopping from one beach club to another and paying for Golf / beach on the hoof and joing a fitness first (or indeed use the apartments gym and hire a Personal Trainer ?) - so in summary sign up to one which I beleive is expensive ? Any Tips.


there are several hotels that offer memberships to have access to their facilities, but they don't come cheap. do a search here at the forum, I believe there was a recent thread about it and i think mr alsuwaidi made a great post with lots of info and prices if i recall correctly.

alternatively you can also work out with a personal trainer, I can recommend you mine, he's now training one of the sheikhs!  and he also say's I am more fit than him!!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

So this morning while I was going into my gym (Fitness First), I noticed the name of the building and what do you know? It's the one you'll be working at. So, if you got an apartment in the TECOM area, next to Al Barsha, you will be about a 5 to 10 min drive to work, depending on traffic, of course. There is a new bridge being build which goes from Tecom, over Sheik Zayed Road and ends, literally, next door to your building. TECOM is still a bit of a building site, but a few new hotels have opened or are opening up. There is also a whole lot of new apartments being released so you should be able to pick up one at a decent price. But it's location for you is perfect.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Since we are on the topic of Al Barsha I would like to ask a few questions too (and Flossie seems to be the Barsha expert - Thanks in advance  !)

I am inclined to take a place in Barsha (after having considered Marina and JLT). My office is in Monarch Hotel (close to Fairmont hotel on SZR) and FAR away from Barsha. But my soo to be wife would be working in Knowledge Village. Also, my office could also shift to somewhere close to Jumeirah.

My questions:
1. I know its a long commute to my office, but wud it be easy getting taxis (I dont have a DL currently). Any idea on the approx costs ?
2. Will the commute to Knowledge Village be difficult for my fiancee ?
3. Any alternate locations for an aprtment anyone could suggest keeping in mind the two commutes ? Budget is around a 100K (wudnt mind less) for 1 Bedroom
4. ANything i should keep in mind while looking at apartments in Barsha (esp. from the view of getting taxis). 

Thanks again to anyone and everyone who could give tips/pointers !


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm. I wouldn't say I was the expert. It's just that my school run takes me past Tecom.  I'm not sure where the Monarch Hotel is, but you will be going against traffic if it's 9 to 5 sort of job. Maybe half an hour? I'm sure someone with more knowledge, would let you know if I'm wrong.

Knowledge Village is next to Internet City, so Tecom/Al Barsha would be ideal for your fiance. If you wanted to split the difference, you could try somewhere like Downtown Dubai but I'm not sure what the budget is. (This is near the Burj Dubai. I got lost around there last week and the apartments look gorgeous. Prices are dropping all the time, so keep an eye out). The only thing is that your fiancee would then be driving with the traffic towards Knowledge Village. The bridge I spoke about in my last post would drop her at Knowledge Village's doorstep. Remember, also that the Metro is meant to be starting in September. There is a station at TECOM which would take you straight up SZR. Not sure how it would be using that in Summer though. Hell, probably. Taxi's might be a bit hard to get in Tecom, but if you lived close to Mall of the Emirates, and you could walk there, you could get a taxi from outside the hotel (Kempinski) there. Maybe Izzy could tell you about taxis in Al Barsha?

There is alot of construction going on in Barsha, particularly TECOM, so try and get an apartment set away from the building sites. I don't live in either area so, hopefully, someone who does will be along shortly with more information. (Izzy?)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Monarch Hotel is just by Trade Centre roundabout, down from the Fairmont. There is two linked buildings - one is the hotel, the other offices. 


-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

finding taxis in al barsha is really easy, and the closer to the mall you are, the better, as a lot of taxis are heading there to pick up passengers. I don't even bother booking taxis anymore as they are always driving around and takes me less than 5 minutes to find one, even on thursday or friday nights.

the commute to Knowledge Village is very easy, 10 minutes or 15 tops...just need to drive over that bridge I was talking about and you'll be in KV in no time. If you go by taxi it should't be more than 20dhs each way. 

Not sure about the commute to the Monarch Building though. But just as a reference, a taxi from Al Barsha to Jebel Ali costs 50dhs each way and takes 30 mins. with normal traffic. You would be going in the complete opposite direction (towards Dubai) but I think the commute to the Monarch Buidlng would be similar in time and distance and therefore, on the taxi fare. 

Your budget sounds about right and I even think you can find a 1B for less than that.

Good luck!


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

flossie said:


> So this morning while I was going into my gym (Fitness First), I noticed the name of the building and what do you know? It's the one you'll be working at. So, if you got an apartment in the TECOM area, next to Al Barsha, you will be about a 5 to 10 min drive to work, depending on traffic, of course. There is a new bridge being build which goes from Tecom, over Sheik Zayed Road and ends, literally, next door to your building. TECOM is still a bit of a building site, but a few new hotels have opened or are opening up. There is also a whole lot of new apartments being released so you should be able to pick up one at a decent price. But it's location for you is perfect.




So Flossy - are you saying that there is a fitness first in my office building ! That would be great news.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Yep!!! That's what I'm saying.  Quite a nice one. My major gripe is that we've been waiting for a year for the pool to be 'fixed'. But I wouldn't use the pool anyway, it's just the principle. Was actually going in this morning to cancel my membership. It has cost me about 400AED per visit to date.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot Flossie and Izzy (and Elphaba!) 

very very helpful - will try and look for an apartment around MOE. Unfortunately, I dont have a 9 to 5 job. While the working hours are MUCH better than my previous job, it still like 9-8 or even later... but am not complaining - happpy to have a job right now !

Will also do a dry run with the taxis to see how much it costs - if its like 50 Dhm each way, i will end up paying 2200 Dhm per month (whoa!)... but no option I guess...

Also, pardon my ignorance - i was looking at the proposed metro map, and there are two stops - MOE and Al Barsha. So the Al Barsha stop is further down the road ? Also, is Al Barsha on both sides of SZR or just on the side on which MOE is located ? 

Thanks again !!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Thanks a lot Flossie and Izzy (and Elphaba!)
> 
> very very helpful - will try and look for an apartment around MOE. Unfortunately, I dont have a 9 to 5 job. While the working hours are MUCH better than my previous job, it still like 9-8 or even later... but am not complaining - happpy to have a job right now !
> 
> ...


there is also the option of finding a car lift. once you are settled look for car lifts at dubizzle and on the internet.

the two metro stations you mention are both on the al barsha side, however I would not get my hopes too high on that  that thing can take years before it starts to work...! so you'd better find another means of transport in the meanwhile.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> there is also the option of finding a car lift. once you are settled look for car lifts at dubizzle and on the internet.
> 
> the two metro stations you mention are both on the al barsha side, however I would not get my hopes too high on that  that thing can take years before it starts to work...! so you'd better find another means of transport in the meanwhile.


Thanks ! Hadn't thought about a car lift earlier, but checked dubizzle and it seems to be a popular concept... though most go from Al Barsha towards Jebel Ali and beyond...

I am hoping to get a car before the Metro starts - that's 7 months from now. I will surely get my DL by then, won't I ?!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Thanks ! Hadn't thought about a car lift earlier, but checked dubizzle and it seems to be a popular concept... though most go from Al Barsha towards Jebel Ali and beyond...
> 
> I am hoping to get a car before the Metro starts - that's 7 months from now. I will surely get my DL by then, won't I ?!



well yes if you are patient enough to go throough those absurd driving lessons then you'll be all fine.

i havent got mine because i refuse to be taught how to drive by someone who's driving skills are definitely NOT better than mine!!!  so basically my pride and stubborness and getting in the way of me and my driving license. 

and again, I just wouldnt trust that the metro will effectivly start working in 7 months. is too optimistic given the current situation!!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Is there anyway you can get your licence before getting to Dubai?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

you can only drive here either if you are under a visitors visa with an IDP and license from your country of origin (only hire car), but once you are on a residents visa you must get a UAE drivers license. And that means getting your country drivers license transfered if you're in the list of "lucky" countries, or if you're from one of the unlucky countries (Mexico and I believe India as well), doing the driving lessons and then applying for the UAE license.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> you can only drive here either if you are under a visitors visa with an IDP and license from your country of origin (only hire car), but once you are on a residents visa you must get a UAE drivers license. And that means getting your country drivers license transfered if you're in the list of "lucky" countries, or if you're from one of the unlucky countries (Mexico and I believe India as well), doing the driving lessons and then applying for the UAE license.


Yup. Like Izzy said, as an Indian passport and DL holder, I would need classes as well

In fact, as an Indian passport holder, I am in most "unlucky" lists


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Didn't realise you were an Indian passport holder.  ******!


----------

